# how to create a software right from scratch?



## subashj (Jul 9, 2011)

i'm trying to create a software ..i have basic ideas about c#,visual studio..so please help me in getting it done..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2011)

What type of software you want to create?? Details please.

Plan the software that you want to create, choose language and database wisely.


----------



## subashj (Jul 9, 2011)

i'm doing this first time so i want to start off small...take it as a simple calculator ..i dnt know anything abt database ,is it necessary to learn it?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes, database is really necessary, but for a simple calculator database won't be needed.

So you are going to use C# right??

Start with designing the form(i mean designing the calculator)

Now, begin with functionalities one by one.

Say begin with Addition, then move to Subtraction, then Multiplication, Division etc.

After the basic functionalities gets completed, move to advanced functionalities like Square Root, Percentage, Square(^2), MR, MS etc.


----------



## subashj (Jul 9, 2011)

ok i got what u said...but will i be able to run it independently on my pc or shud i depend on vs..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2011)

After you develop it, you can share the .exe, and it'll run independently, or if you want to create a package then you can create an installer too..!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 9, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yes, database is really necessary, but for a simple calculator database won't be needed.
> 
> So you are going to use C# right??
> 
> ...



That will be a Top Down approach.

I think we should suggest him (@OP) to go and learn programming first in details.

Also he should code first and then implement the GUI. (bottom up approach)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, but he says he already knows C#. Look at his first post.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 9, 2011)

subashj said:


> i'm trying to create a software ..i have *basic ideas *about c#,visual studio..so please help me in getting it done..





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Yeah, but he says he already knows C#. Look at his first post.



I think *BASIC IDEAS *about C# and Visual Studio is way different then a learned programmer also he confused about database.

So, suggested him to learn first in details. Was I really WRONG! 

Well! Can you really produce a software with BASIC IDEA! ---- NO IDEA!!  Get IDEA from Abhishek Bachchan......


----------



## asingh (Jul 9, 2011)

subashj said:


> i'm trying to create a software ..i have basic ideas about c#,visual studio..so please help me in getting it done..



How much actual code have you written. If Yes, in which IDE...?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2011)

@Tech&ME, No you are right, I thought he knows C# but no database. In that case I'd also like to suggest him to learn programming first.


----------



## nims11 (Jul 10, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Start with designing the form(i mean designing the calculator)
> 
> Now, begin with functionalities one by one.



i do the opposite with Qt and C++.


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 10, 2011)

you can design many programs

Calculator
TextEditor(Like Notepad, gedit)
Digital and Analog Clocks 
and many others!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 11, 2011)

Reminds me of the often repeated question. "Can you give me a software mate?". Ask a precise question next time. 

As for software, I'll recommend you to create a simple twitter client. 

P.S.: You are free to create a new thread on the project you decide. If efforts are seen, help will be given.


----------

